# MX300 in gentoo?

## Nephren-Ka

Hey all...I wanted to find if anyone has gotten their Monster MX300 (or any other vortex2-based audio card) working in gentoo? There are drivers on sourceforge, but they don't compile under gentoo...any ideas?

----------

## delta407

How, exactly, do they not compile under Gentoo?

----------

## Nephren-Ka

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> How, exactly, do they not compile under Gentoo?

 

I don't remember the errors offhand, I will output it to a log file and post that  :Smile: 

----------

## BonezTheGoon

I downloaded the sources from sourceforge.net/projects/aureal and attempted a compilation to add support for my sound card.

Here is the information I get when I compile under my new Gentoo 1.2 install (I used the kernel-2.4.19-Gentoo-r7 sources).

bash-2.05a# ls -a

.	 ChangeLog  asp10.o  au_audio.c  au_mixer.c    au_vortex.c

..	 Makefile   asp20.o  au_core.c	 au_sndstat.c  au_vortex.h

COPYING  README     asp30.o  au_midi.c	 au_utils.c    mod_conf

bash-2.05a# make install

cc -D__KERNEL__  -DMODULE -DAU8830 -mpentium  -O6 -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -pipe -I/usr/src/linux/include   -c -o au_audio.o au_audio.c

In file included from au_vortex.h:66,

                 from au_audio.c:49:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/malloc.h:4: #error linux/malloc.h is deprecated, use linux/slab.h instead.

make: *** [au_audio.o] Error 1

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  On a side note I had previously used these same sources with Mandrake 8.2 (kernel 2.4.18-mdk something-or-other) and they worked beautifully.  I would REALLY like to get my audio working in Gentoo!!!!

Thanks in advance!

BonezTheGoon

----------

## delta407

First, you're insane for using -O6. Second, these sources use "linux/malloc.h", which has been phased out in favor of "linux/slab.h"; yell at the developers of your driver.

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Ok, so I changed the source to point to slab.h instead of malloc.h, and I recompiled.  It still isn working.  Here is what I get now . . . .

bash-2.05a# make install

cc -D__KERNEL__  -DMODULE -DAU8830 -mpentiumpro  -O6 -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -pipe -I/usr/src/linux/include   -c -o au_audio.o au_audio.c

cc -D__KERNEL__  -DMODULE -DAU8830 -mpentiumpro  -O6 -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -pipe -I/usr/src/linux/include   -c -o au_midi.o au_midi.c

cc -D__KERNEL__  -DMODULE -DAU8830 -mpentiumpro  -O6 -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -pipe -I/usr/src/linux/include   -c -o au_core.o au_core.c

cc -D__KERNEL__  -DMODULE -DAU8830 -mpentiumpro  -O6 -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -pipe -I/usr/src/linux/include   -c -o au_sndstat.o au_sndstat.c

cc -D__KERNEL__  -DMODULE -DAU8830 -mpentiumpro  -O6 -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -pipe -I/usr/src/linux/include   -c -o au_mixer.o au_mixer.c

cc -D__KERNEL__  -DMODULE -DAU8830 -mpentiumpro  -O6 -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -pipe -I/usr/src/linux/include   -c -o au_utils.o au_utils.c

cc -D__KERNEL__  -DMODULE -DAU8830 -mpentiumpro  -O6 -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -pipe -I/usr/src/linux/include   -c -o au_vortex.o au_vortex.c

ld -m elf_i386 -r au_audio.o au_midi.o au_core.o au_sndstat.o au_mixer.o au_utils.o au_vortex.o asp30.o -o au8830.o

mv -f /etc/modules.conf /etc/modules.conf.old

gawk -f mod_conf /etc/modules.conf.old > /etc/modules.conf

echo "alias sound au8830" >> /etc/modules.conf

echo "alias midi au8830" >> /etc/modules.conf

mkdir -p /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/misc

cp -f au8830.o /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/misc

/sbin/depmod -a

/sbin/rmmod au8830

rmmod: module au8830 is not loaded

make: [install] Error 1 (ignored)

/sbin/modprobe au8830

Warning: loading /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/misc/au8830.o will taint the kernel: no license

  See http://www.tux.org/lkml/#s1-18 for information about tainted modules

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/misc/au8830.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/misc/au8830.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/misc/au8830.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/misc/au8830.o: insmod au8830 failed

make: [install] Error 255 (ignored)

So you say I am insane to use -o6, however I am unsure what to use in its place, -o5, or -o2?  This is the compile time switches that have been put into the Makefile of these sources.  I got them from sourceforge and they are over a yeart old (hence the very old malloc.h).  Any new suggestions, this seems to have taken me closer to my overall goal and I thank you!

Many thanks in advance,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## Beattie

change the thing back to malloc and then put the vanilla kernel source where it belongs and try again (the gentoo kernel might work also but I haven't tried it)

----------

## acon

I used the CVS version and I don't remember having any troubles other than hacking the configfiles in etc...

Sorry, I have one problem, I can't get my joystick (gameport) to work... but I haven't tried that hard since I'm not much of a gamer

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Nephren-Ka are you still monitoring this thread?  I am curious if your silence indicates that you got your sound card working.  If you did would you please post the results and what you had to do to get it to work?  I have not had a chance to touch my machine since I last posted (life sometimes gets in the way of Linux, damn it all)  -- So I really appreciate all the suggestions and I swear I am going to give them a try and I will be sure to post results and a simple HOW-TO if I do get it working.  If anyone has been able to get a Aureal chipset soundcard to work under Gentoo please please post to this thread with your directions and suggestions!!!!

All suggestions MUCH appreciated!!  Well except the ones that simply say to buy a new card, not that I am attatched to this one--thats just an obvious solution that doesn't need to be posted.   :Þ

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## Wedge_

I just got the driver from the sourceforge site (it might have been the CVS version), did a "make-install", and put "au8830" in modules.autoload, and it worked perfectly. I'm using Gentoo 1.2, with the Gentoo kernel. All the OSS and ALSA stuff is disabled or not installed, and I just have basic sound support compiled into the kernel. It does seem to depend on your setup to some extent. I tried the same procedure on the same system with RedHat 7.3, and it would lock up solidly as soon as I tried to play a sound.

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Thanks Wedge_ I had previously been using the sourceforge drivers with my Mandrake 8.2 prior to Gentoo and it worked fine.  I had simply followed the README with the package from sourceforge.  Very curious that you could compile where I could not.  I will have to try this again some time!  Thanks for your help!!!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## kirill

 *BonezTheGoon wrote:*   

> Thanks Wedge_ I had previously been using the sourceforge drivers with my Mandrake 8.2 prior to Gentoo and it worked fine.  I had simply followed the README with the package from sourceforge.  Very curious that you could compile where I could not.  I will have to try this again some time!  Thanks for your help!!!
> 
> 

 

Doh you still don't have it working huh? :Very Happy: 

I remember reading your posts somewhere in july and thought that u got it working since there weren't any posts for 2 weeks at the time I was reading this thread

Ok, in case you still are out there somewhere and want to hear some sound   :Cool:   follow these instructions:

 *Quote:*   

> from aureal.sf.net:
> 
> The current drivers (1.1.2) are in usable state. However, it is recommended that the cvs be used instead. The cvs version has a variety of useful fixes, and a rewritten makefile that should make them eaiser to install.
> 
> 

 

First make sure your kernel sources are in a proper place and configured (they are in gentoo): /usr/src/linux

```

$ cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.aureal.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/aureal login

hit enter

$ cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.aureal.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/aureal co aureal

```

I recommend to emerge pciutils before compiling the drivers, because make will use lspci to probe for your card:

```

aureal $ make

aureal $ make install-all

```

If successful, make install-all should install the aureal module into /lib/modules/`uname -r`/etc...

Some gentoo notes:

because gentoo generates the file modules.conf after every reboot, you should copy the lines, which make install-all puts there, into a separate file in the /etc/modules.d/ directory, say /etc/modules.d/aureal

here is mine:

```

$ cat /etc/modules.d/aureal

alias char-major-14 sound

alias sound-slot-0 sound

alias sound au8830

alias midi au8830

```

After that every proggie (noatun, xmms, avifile) works like a dream, without futher tweaking

hope this helps you and other mx300-users out there  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Thanks for the info, time for a very dumb question though (I'm sure you are all used to me by now!), this is for Kernel Audio support right?  This does not allow me to use ALSA?  One reason I stopped working on it is because I was able to (very easily) get sound working with my onboard AC97 sound and ALSA using the Desktop Guide.

Thanks again,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## kirill

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> ...All the OSS and ALSA stuff is disabled or not installed, and I just have basic sound support compiled into the kernel. It does seem to depend on your setup to some extent...

 

As Wedge_ said, no ALSA needed.

----------

## spiff

Thnx, helped me out with the cvs stuff a while back

----------

